# Not a good morning...



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

So, I stayed up far too late last night, and with the start of DST, was trying to grab a little extra sleep, but I was hearing some rather strange noises from the kitchen. I tried to ignore them but finally decided I'd better get up.

Star has been having incontinence issues. She poops in her sleep, and sometimes just when she's walking through the house. She'd pooped on her bed, which is in the bathroom, then dragged either her poopy bottom or her dog bed across the floor, smearing it everywhere. 

She then went into the kitchen, lay down by the door, and got her dog tags caught in the floor register.  When I found her, she had the floor register dangling from her collar, and couldn't get up. She was propped up on her front legs and her hind legs were stretched out straight on either side of her body. When she tried to get up, the legs would just slide along the floor.

Crap. I've been dreading this day...

I hoisted her to her feet, and once she got her legs under her, she seemed okay, but she was definitely a bit agitated. After wandering for a bit, she lay down again, but couldn't get back up. I grabbed a towel, and used it to hoist her, but it didn't work. Actually what worked best was hanging onto her tail!  When I did that, she was away to the races, walking quite fast.

She still seemed distressed, so I put both dogs outside. She managed to get down the steps to the ground okay, and both dogs did their morning business. I watched closely, thinking I'd probably have to help her get back up the stairs, but she managed on her own. Once back inside, she had a drink, and is now settled back on her bed, which I've replaced with a clean blanket.

Phew. Fortifying myself with coffee before I tackle a major cleanup of poop smeared all over the kitchen, bathroom and the dog... and wondering how much longer I can deal with this. 

Oh, did I mention I have company coming over this morning??


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I am so sorry It’s so hard to watch them decline and so hard for them too


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, it sure is! 😢


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a crappy start to the day. Poor girl. It's tough to watch them go through this part.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Orvis makes a really good support sling system. I used it when mine couldn't get up or stay up. Easy on/off and it gave her a lot of support and was the easiest to operate on my end. I tried a few others with a fospice dog I had and this one was much better. It has another piece that you can put under the rear end if the front portion isn't enough.









Dog Lift


Use this sling to lift your senior or injured dog and to help him with stairs and mobility.




www.orvis.com


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

When she tries to get up, the hind feet tend to slide, especially on the tile floor in the bathroom. Wondering if the traction socks would help. 

She's been doing fine since being out to pee. Had her breakfast, and is lying in her favourite spot inside the patio doors. I guess the weight of that heating register on her collar was too much for her weak rear to cope with, and now she's free of it, things are back to normal.

Really need to find a way to keep that from happening again!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm not aware of her age or general health otherwise.

Unfortunately I have been through the tough decision part a few times and I always believe in erring on the side of the dog's mental health and dignity. Prayers up.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> When she tries to get up, the hind feet tend to slide, especially on the tile floor in the bathroom. Wondering if the traction socks would help.
> 
> She's been doing fine since being out to pee. Had her breakfast, and is lying in her favourite spot inside the patio doors. I guess the weight of that heating register on her collar was too much for her weak rear to cope with, and now she's free of it, things are back to normal.
> 
> Really need to find a way to keep that from happening again!


With my last dog, I put rugs and bathmats down by all of his favorite napping places where there was tile or wood flooring: the bathroom by the tub, by the patio door, and his spot by the front door. This gave him another 6-8 weeks of traction.

I am probably crazy... but I took the frame and spring off my bed so he could climb on the bed where he had slept snuggled up by my feet since he was a puppy. I have a remarkably understanding family!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

So sorry Jane....this is the worst part of having pets.........dealing with the physical decline and decisions.......
<<<<Hugs>>>>


Lee


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How old is she? What is her prognosis?


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Traction socks, and take her collar off at night, or whenever she's in the house. Then hang her collar on the door knob of the door you use, so you don't forget to put it on her before she goes out. Other than th.at, looks to me, without any further info, that her 'time' may be pretty close.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Wolfy, she turned 14 in January.



davewis said:


> I am probably crazy... but I took the frame and spring off my bed so he could climb on the bed where he had slept snuggled up by my feet since he was a puppy. I have a remarkably understanding family!


Dave, you want to have a dog that poops in its sleep share your bed, be my guest! I still love her, but not THAT much!
😁

WNGD, thank you. She was quite healthy up until she suffered a bout of vestibular disease last summer. She went 72 hours without being able to eat, drink, or walk without falling over. It's left her with a slight head tilt to the left and maybe some minor balance issues.

She still loves to chase squirrels and balls, and she whines in anticipation when she knows she's going to the nearby military base, where I can run them off leash. Though what used to be a full out run after the ball is now a fast trot...

So, not ready for that final trip to the vet just yet, but I'm afraid it's on the horizon! 😢


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

oh, poor baby. It's hard. We had throw rugs double side taped to the floors for Ellie's slipping and sliding, but the inevitable was not far away. (she had DM). Perhaps Star had a little stroke and is getting her functioning back? just a question of time? Sounds like she's improving over the day. They try so hard, it was very hard to give up on Ellie because she was such a fighter. Right to the end she was struggling to get up and move around. Be thinking of you today....


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

14 years old is an incredible age for a German Shepherd but it doesn’t make it any easy!
I had a 14.2 y.o dog that was just slowing down till one day she couldn’t get up...her daughter that has never been sick a day in her life ended being PTS at only 12.4- cancer and after 4 months of a battle using traditional methods including surgery and holistic because the traditional vet could do nothing and she was nowhere ready to go acting like a puppy... still had so much life in her... 
Prayers for your girl!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Buckelke said:


> oh, poor baby. It's hard. Perhaps Star had a little stroke and is getting her functioning back?


Buckelke, vestibular disease is quite common in older dogs, and people often think it's a stroke, but it's not. It's a problem with the inner ear that causes loss of balance, head tilt to the affected side, along with loss of appetite, nausea and vomiting. The dog's eyes will also show nystagmus (wandering, jerky movements)

My male dog had 2 bouts of it prior to having to be euthanized at age 14, so I recognized the symptoms, and the vet confirmed them.

She also obviously has some issues with arthritis and loss of nerve function in the hind end. Fecal incontinence is NOT one of the symptoms of vestibular disease. My male had it too in his old age. I finally decided it was time when he went an entire day without being able to get up without help. When I did lift him to his feet, his hind legs were so weak, they were crossing over. 😢 

I consider myself very fortunate in that this is the third GSD I've had that's made it to 14. Some of Eska's close relatives made it to 15, so I think she will likely have a long life as well.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm sure your old girl felt terrible about the accident. Holding her tail might have actually popped something back into place in her low back and helped her out! (There's a chiro adjustment technique that does that, since the tail is part of the spine).

Instead of traction socks, check these out -- my rehab vet swears by them: Dr. Buzby's ToeGrips for Dogs - Help for your slipping dog

Many folks use nail glue to get them to stay on -- whether you do two or four is your call.

The collar thing in the floor register is actually fairly common, so don't beat yourself up about that. There are lots of stories about it on the Chinook Break-Away Collar site - their collars really work (popping off easily if they get snagged, but allowing you to grab the twin rings if you need to hold onto the dog or leash it up). KeepSafe Break-away Collar

I've got nothing to solve poop incontinence though. That's just hard. Poor thing!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> Wolfy, she turned 14 in January.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel ya. 🙏

Make the right decision when it's right for you but more importantly when it's right for her .... you might regret a day early but you'll always regret a day late. More prayers to you and yours.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Aw, how scary for both of you. Glad she regained her equilibrium. Virtual hugs to you both.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

DOG GONE SMART Runner Dirty Dog Doormat, Brown, X-Large - Chewy.com


Buy Dog Gone Smart Runner Dirty Dog Doormat, Brown, X-Large at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





When I had my fospice dog he was very mobility impaired. His was just weakness due to advanced cancer. I put these runs in front of his bed and he could usually get himself up if he had all 4 on this rug. It has a rubber backing so it really stays put when they are on it.

I used the same rug fofr a senior golden who boards with me who was falling trying to get off his cot. He loved his cot but trying to take that tiny step onto the concrete kennel floor was too difficult and he would bambi. I put one of these rugs right by his cot in his kennel and he could get up successfully.

They're pretty durable too, I have tons of them that I use in doorways of the house and kennel and it really helps keep the crap out and dry paws coming in. Been washing for 5 or 6 years now and they still look good.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks, cowboygirl! That might be helpful. I have her sleep in the bathroom because it's a really big bathroom, and the tiles are the easiest thing to clean. Those rugs could be just what she needs to keep from slipping when she's getting up.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> I feel ya. 🙏
> 
> Make the right decision when it's right for you but more importantly when it's right for her .... you might regret a day early but you'll always regret a day late. More prayers to you and yours.


WNGD, we used to walk on the paved trails that are used by bicycles and joggers. Unfortunately, Star is now nearly stone deaf, and she's always had a stubborn streak. She also just HAS to be out front when we're walking, and now, with the deafness she has ZERO recall, unless it's her idea. So, a couple of weeks ago, I gave the trails a try. Since it was the middle of winter, I hoped they'd be deserted. Just a couple of minutes in, we encountered another dog walker, but his dog was on a leash. I hurried after Star to get HER on the leash, but the more I hurried the faster SHE went! The ground was snow covered, and the footing not good, and I was really out of breath by the time I finally got close enough to grab her. I did not let her off leash again.

Since then we've confined our walks to the parade ground and adjacent parking lot, where we rarely meet other people or dogs... She definitely still has a few sparks left in the engine, and she can still move much faster than me when she wants to!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I had a dog that age who became incontinent. That was the deciding moment for me personally. I realize that it is different for everyone. Wishing you strength.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

It sounds like maybe getting stuck in the register was just a bit too much for her and took a lot out of her but now she’s more herself. It’s so hard when they age and things start to go. I hope she can still use up some of those “sparks”.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

What a tough start to the day! 
On one hand putting rugs everywhere does help them a lot...
but on the other hand, the poop incontinence makes it impractical to put rugs everywhere...sigh...

Good for her, a "sparky" senior citizen still, at age 14!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

wolfy dog said:


> I had a dog that age who became incontinent. That was the deciding moment for me personally. I realize that it is different for everyone. Wishing you strength.


Yeah, I realize that, Wolfy, but if you saw the way her eyes light up, and she does a little dance when you bring out the ball, ...well, it's just not time yet. And once she has the ball, you CANNOT get it away from her, unless she decides to drop it. She can just about tug me off my feet! Her strength amazes me.

When she was younger, she could pull me and my office chair around the room, and I'm not a small woman!


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

I can totally relate.. my dog was coming back from the surgery and in a couple of days being playful herself was rolling on her back, playing with my other dog.. and the vet said.. there’s nothing else we can do...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Yeah, I realize that, Wolfy, but if you saw the way her eyes light up, and she does a little dance when you bring out the ball, ...well, it's just not time yet. And once she has the ball, you CANNOT get it away from her, unless she decides to drop it. She can just about tug me off my feet! Her strength amazes me.
> 
> When she was younger, she could pull me and my office chair around the room, and I'm not a small woman!


I completely understand.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sunsilver said:


> Yeah, I realize that, Wolfy, but if you saw the way her eyes light up, and she does a little dance when you bring out the ball, ...well, it's just not time yet. And once she has the ball, you CANNOT get it away from her, unless she decides to drop it. She can just about tug me off my feet! Her strength amazes me.
> 
> When she was younger, she could pull me and my office chair around the room, and I'm not a small woman!


Can I ♥ this not just like it?


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

My therapy dog (lab, chow, GSD mix) was 2 months shy of his 14th when we had to PTS. He too had what my vet called “old dog vestibular disease”. He recovered almost fully after about 3 days of very limited mobility and difficulty eating/drinking. It looked very much like a stroke but it was the rapid eye movement that was the key. Never kept a head tilt. But as time went on, he became less and less interested in any and all things and we made the hard decision (actually my DH did, I couldn’t bring myself to say the words out loud). It was only about 3 months after the onset of the disease. It was so hard to let go, he was my constant companion and my buddy in reading programs for kids and my own kids had never known life without him. I’m so sorry you have to go through this 😢 my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Grandma!

I knew Star was going to be okay with her recovery the day she chased after a squirrel! However, it took almost a month for her appetite to get back to normal.


----------



## GrandmaNGoofy (Feb 27, 2021)

Sunsilver said:


> Sorry for your loss, Grandma!
> 
> I knew Star was going to be okay with her recovery the day she chased after a squirrel! However, it took almost a month for her appetite to get back to normal.


I’m glad Star got some of her fire back! It’s a delicate balance trying to determine whether their quality of life is where it should be when it’s close to the end. Little moments like chasing a squirrel are a nice reminder of what they once were capable of, it’s like a gift.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, it is! She also did this back in December: Old Girl's Got Some Spunk!


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

I will suggest again to put a dog with bladder or bowel problems in an adult pull-up. I used a med size depends with mine when we were dealing with spay incontinence. Here she is at bedtime. Yes, on my bed. 








I cut a horizontal slit just above where the absorbent lining ended and just big enough for her tail. I also tied the leg holes to the waist (much like what we oldies use to do with our bikini bottoms back in the day). 

Here is a picture of my first attempt which worked well but was over engineered. 








My best to you. 

I also have a couple of doggie wheelchairs, lol. We do do what we can!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My feelings about diapers is the floor is easier to clean poop off of than her fur. Also she has always been a chewer, and I am fairly sure a diaper wouldn't last any length of time, especially since she's been known to eat poop. 

I wear incontinent pads for bladder incontinence. (Yes, this gives me more sympathy for my dog...) She has sometimes picked one of those out of the trash and eaten it. 🤢 She also ate the wrapper. It's amazing what you find in your dog's poop during spring yard cleanup... We're talking about the dog that once ate an entire nylon dog collar, less the plastic buckle, so poop patrol is sometimes quite...interesting!

Never did find the remains of that collar...


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hope Star is having a good day, I know what you mean about seeing that spark in their eye, seniors, they just really are special. I got stress mat to put on my kitchen tile, they sold it on a roll at Home Depot in the carpet dept. it's about 36 inches wide. It cleans up pretty easy and gave all my boys the traction they needed.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

She is doing fine - back to where she was before this incident! I did the proprioceptor test on her this morning, while she was eating. Left side is fine. Right side - she got pissed off at me, and walked away from her dish! She's not dragging her nails, which is usually another sign of paralysis in the hind end, so whatever is causing the fecal incontinence must be higher up.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

The only two things I do not like about dogs; they don't live long enough and watching them go downhill. 
All of us that have lived through this know that words cannot accurately describe the sad and painful experience of losing the best friend and companion anyone could ever hope for. 
We say "never again" but then we miss having them around, change our minds and eventually endure it all again. It's the price we pay for the great gift of having a dog.


----------

